# Ich suche einen Gästepass :)



## Asmany (31. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute 

Wie ihr im Titel lesen könnt, bin auch ich auf der Suche nach einem Key für die Starter Edition. Ein guter Kumpel von mir möchte Diablo 3 unbedingt antesten (und sehen, wie sich sein PC dabei schlägt), aber ich habe mir die digitale Version gekauft; da waren leider keine Gästepässe dabei 
Hat jemand einen Gästepass übrig und würde mir den zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre super 

Liebe Grüsse
Asmany


----------

